# Cars and Drivers



## Nottingham (Oct 2, 2013)

What does a typical 5-7 passenger car cost? Nothing fancy - just reliable. 

Where can I go to buy a reliable used car? Do not want flooded car.

Any sources welcome - other expats leaving, via work/school classifieds...don't want to get something from craigslist. 

If ideas for something in Dec-Jan please let me know via PM.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Internet sites are overprized in the Philippines. Where do you live? There is a very large repair shop owned by an American near me in Angeles, the owner could help you.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Rebuilt Japanese trucks*



Nottingham said:


> What does a typical 5-7 passenger car cost? Nothing fancy - just reliable.
> 
> Where can I go to buy a reliable used car? Do not want flooded car.
> 
> ...


They sell rebuilt Japanese trucks with double cabs, AC the works, some have the hydraulic lifts, they run about 350,000 Peso's in my area but my neighbors mentioned that Freeport might have these trucks at a much lower price, I live to far from that area so.... not sure.

They sell these rebuilt trucks in Sta Cruz Laguna, and San Pablo Laguna, price depends on options, they can go for much less.


----------



## Nottingham (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks - we are going to live in Fort BGC. Trying to keep it to about 420,000-546,000 PHP but not sure if that's realistic since I don't know the market at all.


----------



## Nottingham (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks - is it customary for buyers of used cars to take it to an independent mechanic for a once-over?


----------



## Nottingham (Oct 2, 2013)

Got it! I will make sure to make them an offer and see where we go. Good recommendation on where to bank? Figure we should have a local bank though I know this can be difficult in some countries.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Go to one of the used car dealers on Ortigas Avenue in Ortigas (there are three next to each other with a big range of cars) and check models and prices. That will give you a good feel for the local market so when you do come across a private seller you'll have a better idea as to whether the price is in the ball-park or not.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Billfish said:


> Go to one of the used car dealers on Ortigas Avenue in Ortigas (there are three next to each other with a big range of cars) and check models and prices. That will give you a good feel for the local market so when you do come across a private seller you'll have a better idea as to whether the price is in the ball-park or not.


Yes, one of the difficulties for me was that I didn't know what fair prices were. There are no online pricing services here, like Edmunds.com in the US. I just compared what I saw on Sulit and Ayosdito.

One other issue was that I didn't have an easy way to get around to look at cars. I recommend arranging a day with a car and driver (and mechanic?) to go around and look at cars. If you hire a local mechanic that you don't know, it might be a good idea to insist that all conversations are in English so that no side deals are made to "approve" a car.

I don't think the online prices on Sulit are way out of whack. If you had the time to wait and find someone selling locally without advertising, you might find a good deal. With the online ads, keep in mind that everything is very negotiable. Of course, just as in the US, the seller is going to start high.

Rumor has it that a majority of used cars have the miles rolled back. You and your inspector / mechanic should look carefully for wear and tear that indicates much higher mileage than indicated. I was prepared to accept that the miles might not be right, as long as it did not appear to be outrageous. I think I got lucky and my miles seem to be in line with the wear and tear on the car.

Be very aware of flood cars right now. There was lots of flooding in Manila and Subic this year. These cars will be on the market soon. The Mitsubishi and Ford dealers near my house are overflowing with flood repairs. You and or your inspector need to get into places not normally accessible and feel for muck. Some have suggested inside the door panels and also get far underneath the dash.

Finding a recent model 5-7 passenger in the price range you stated will be hard. You need a safe and reliable car for your family. Toyota Innova is popular and my impression is that they are a solid vehicle. I bought a 2009 Avanza that I am very happy with, but it only has 90 hp. It is fine around town but a bit weak on the highway. 

A diesel will save you a lot of money on fuel because it is 10 pesos less than gas. My next car might be the Innova diesel, but I also want to get more safety features for my family. My Avanza only has a driver side airbag.

I live in Subic Bay and I have looked at the imported used Japanese cars. They are converted from right to left hand drive. Personally I would not buy one because you might have difficulties getting them repaired, but they may fit the needs of some people. I see that a lot of locals here have bought them. The cheapest ones (small sedans) on the lot we looked at were just under 300k.

I'm leaning towards a new car next time. Yes, they are expensive but I will want to keep it a long time, and it takes all of this used car hassle out of play. The paperwork is much easier too, as they will take care of everything including insurance and LTO.


----------



## Nottingham (Oct 2, 2013)

DonAndAbby - My second note of thanks to you today. Did you end up buying a new car? 

I think I will have to buy a New Car unless I can find a reliable source for used car in Manila. 
(Anyone?!)

Given the cost, we will have to scale our "wish list" to a mid-size sedan (Camry or Corolla equivalent). Do you have recommendation for specific Make/Model with good re-sale value?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Nottingham said:


> DonAndAbby - My second note of thanks to you today. Did you end up buying a new car?
> 
> I think I will have to buy a New Car unless I can find a reliable source for used car in Manila.
> (Anyone?!)
> ...


No, I'm not in the market for a car right now. Maybe next March.

I think a Camry is considered a higher end car here, so they might be expensive. Look at the Innovas, both new and used.


----------



## petfin (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi I'm Peter, I've been living in the Philippines for 5 years.
I own one of the biggest private car rentals in the country. <snip>

Due to carnappings and forged papers it's not always the best thing to buy from individual persons or even from second hand car dealers. As the system here is not computerized very well, even the carnap alarm of the car can take years to appear and you might buy a stolen car without even knowing it.

I'm many times buying my cars from banks directly, those a little used second hand repossessed cars that the loaners couldn't pay. <snip>


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Used Vehicles*



petfin said:


> Hi I'm Peter, I've been living in the Philippines for 5 years.
> I own one of the biggest private car rentals in the country.
> Due to carnappings and forged papers it's not always the best thing to buy from individual persons or even from second hand car dealers. As the system here is not computerized very well, even the carnap alarm of the car can take years to appear and you might buy a stolen car without even knowing it.
> 
> I'm many times buying my cars from banks directly, those a little used second hand repossessed cars that the loaners couldn't pay.


Great point, banks do sell reposed cars and they have lower interest rates than some spot right off the highway, those rates are anywhere from 100-300% interest charges, banks will be lower.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Car Parts impossible for some brand names*



DavidMurphy said:


> I am looking for the well trained driver in Florida...He should know all about How to manage body kit ? brake repairs etc..


Your next hurdle will be car parts, I can't even find brake bleed plugs for my 1989 Mitsubishi Lancer.

I had to have my crank pulley machined twice because no parts they have many spots to look but they never have any parts, so that means ordering from the US.

They have the mechanics here and they are very talented but when buying any car eventually it will come down to finding the parts for it.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

petfin said:


> Hi I'm Peter, I've been living in the Philippines for 5 years.
> I own one of the biggest private car rentals in the country.
> 
> Due to carnappings and forged papers it's not always the best thing to buy from individual persons or even from second hand car dealers. As the system here is not computerized very well, even the carnap alarm of the car can take years to appear and you might buy a stolen car without even knowing it.
> ...


There is an SMS ( text message) based service from LTO that allows an individual to "run" a vehicle's plate and it will report any "alarms" associated with it!


----------



## petfin (Nov 27, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Your next hurdle will be car parts, I can't even find brake bleed plugs for my 1989 Mitsubishi Lancer.
> 
> I had to have my crank pulley machined twice because no parts they have many spots to look but they never have any parts, so that means ordering from the US.
> 
> They have the mechanics here and they are very talented but when buying any car eventually it will come down to finding the parts for it.


Like I already said on my post, alarming a car is not reliable.
Our car was missing for one and a half year, then we found it and never during that time it was alarmed in LTO although it should have been. It was even registered after one year with no problems.

My friend also bought a car which was taken away five years after as it was already stolen. You just cant trust private sellers.


----------

